

Product Idea: Simple Hosted Commenting - blehn
http://benjaminlehn.com/2010/01/15/simple-hosted-commenting.html

======
mahmud
_I think there's a market for something similar, but stripped down–for users
with knowledge of HTML and CSS._

Stripped down web services for users competent in html and CSS is not a
_market_. Those guy don't fork out the money, and they don't write about
monetizable topics, so their visitors tend to be cheap as well.

~~~
blehn
True, those guys may not be forking out the money, but their clients might.
The benefit of easy installation and customization could easily outweigh the
cost of implementing traditional methods or hacking Disqus to pieces.

~~~
laxk
Do you have any idea about monetization?

~~~
blehn
Could be a freemium model: free for n pages per domain, $5/mo for unlimited.

Also, a free version could have a logo/link to the site, while the paid
version is completely white label.

Finally, it might just be a good project to have on one's resumé. Even if it's
not directly profitable, it could lead to a better paying job or a better
chance at get some VC funded.

